

Doctors work like entrepreneurs  - aginn
http://www.aginnt.com/post/25376921912/doctors-work-like-entrepreneurs#.T9-TZiu-RrU

======
aggronn
Most doctors are entrepreneurs. They basically operate consultancy firms,
either through some kind of partnership or independently.

They may not be innovators, but innovation isn't necessary for
entrepreneurship.

